# Paul Galbraith, 8 string guitar stuff...............



## Itullian

anyone else enjoy this musicians recordings?


----------



## Ukko

Itullian said:


> anyone else enjoy this musicians recordings?


Yep. I have recordings by him, performing both Bach and Haydn. His arrangements don't replace the originals, but they do taste different.


----------



## Philip

i love his chaconne, clocks in at 20 min.


----------



## Guest

I love his playing! I've seen him in concert 4-5 times, and rarely have I seen such effortless virtuosity. He has a new CD that includes Mozart's Piano Sonata K.280, Britten's Nocturnal, and Bach's 4th Cello Suite. 









Other good ones include




























He had this guitar built so he could achieve his dream of playing Brahms' Variations on an Original theme (hence the name of his instrument, "The Brahms Guitar"). He recorded that piece many years ago--I wish he would re-record it today, as he is accorded far better sound these days, plus it would be interesting to see how his interpretation has changed.


----------

